# scaner con gentoo [SOLUCIONADO]

## sasho23

Muy buenas gente, otra vez me veo en apuros y espero volver a encontrar aqui la solucion. Os cuento:

  Tengo un scaner HP scanjet 2200c que hasta ahora nunca habia probado si funciona o no con gentoo. Tras googlear rapidamente me tuve que instalar xsane para manejar el escaner. El problema viene a la hora de arrancar xsane. Se trata de un portatil con webcam integrada. Cuando arranca el xsane en vez de escoger el scaner escoge la web y al darle scan me saca fotos mias  :Smile: . 

 Alguien sabe como solucionarlo? Hay otro programa para manejar scaner de HP y segun vuestra experiencia que vaya mejor? 

   Muchas gracias a todos que se molestaran en leer el post y a los que me responden con alguna solucion tambien!

P.S. Antes de mañana por la mañana yo no volvere por aqui(estoy molido), asi que tampoco os rompais los dedos de escribir deprisa.   :Smile:  Buenas noches a todos.Last edited by sasho23 on Wed Apr 13, 2011 8:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## agdg

Al parecer sane tiene los drivers para tu escaner, tan solo deberás asegurarte que estas compilando el soporte:

```
agd-desktop agd # equery uses sane-backends | grep plustek

-sane_backends_plustek

-sane_backends_plustek_pp
```

Y por supuesto también necesitarás la USE usb, puesto que tu escaner es usb.

Y por último usa la utilidad de sane para buscar dispositivos: sane-find

----------

## sasho23

Hola buenas y gracias por la respuesta. He hecho lo que me decias y aqui tienes los resultados:

```
tux sasho23 # sane-find-scanner 

  # sane-find-scanner will now attempt to detect your scanner. If the                                 

  # result is different from what you expected, first make sure your

  # scanner is powered up and properly connected to your computer.

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a kernel SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0 [Hewlett-Packard], product=0x0605 [HP ScanJet 2200C], chip=LM9832/3) at libusb:003:002

  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.

  # Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports

  # can't be detected by this program.

tux sasho23 # scanimage -L

device `v4l:/dev/video0' is a Noname HP Webcam virtual device

device `plustek:libusb:003:002' is a Hewlett-Packard Scanjet 2200c flatbed scanner

```

Esta claro que detecta el USB scaner, pero tambien la webcam y no se como decirlo quien usar.

   Alguna sugerencia?

----------

## agdg

Prueba con scanimage -d plustek:libusb:003:002. La opción -d te permite indicar con que dispositivo quieres trabajar.

----------

## gringo

... o simplemente elimina el soporte v4l del paquete sane-backends si no tienes intención de usar la webcam como entrada.

saluetes

----------

## sasho23

 *gringo wrote:*   

> ... o simplemente elimina el soporte v4l del paquete sane-backends si no tienes intención de usar la webcam como entrada.
> 
> saluetes

 

Esto es lo que estoy pensando hacer, mas bien configurar la webcam como modulo y asi activarla cuando la necesito. Lo malo es que ando muy liado y no encuentro tiempo. En cuanto lo haga, volvere aqui para comentar...

Hasta pronto.

----------

## sasho23

Ya esta  :Smile: . Lo unico que hize fue configurar en el kernel v4l como modulo (para poder usar la web tambien) y dado al que uso mas la web que el escaner el modulo se carga por defecto. Cuando quiero usar escaner lo quito y asi...

  Una vez mas gracias por vuestra ayuda! Hasta pronto.

----------

